# Sugar free sweets



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2016)

Just seen some sugar free chews but a bit confused. Says on the packet zero net carbs, but on the back 98g carbs. Are they safe to eat without affecting BG? Think they were made by Simpkins.


----------



## pav (Feb 10, 2016)

Need to watch some of the sugar free sweets as the have a laxative effect, I just eat normal sweets as my get out of a hypo situation a treat and a fix to the problem. Have tried diabetic chocolate that I was given and it sucks.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 10, 2016)

I've been wondering about these 'sugar free' sweets too because Werthers make a nice toffee one. I've been eating the ones from Aldi. They're made by Dominion and the butterscotch ones are really nice. I tested after eating a few and they don't seem to affect my BG's but....oh boy, the after effects nearly got me banished to another room!  It's the polyols in them that seem to mean they don't have the same BG raising effect as carbs but they're lethal at creating wind etc! Beware!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2016)

I quite like the M&S ones, especially the rhubarb and custard flavour. I only have them occasionally though as too may can have an unfortunate effect on the plumbing, or so I'm told. They don't seem to bother my BGs at all.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

As I understand it polyols are a form of carbohydrate that can't be readily absorbed by the gut - this leads to them not raising blood sugar levels, but they do, by their action, speed through the guts with some urgency


----------



## Amigo (Feb 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> As I understand it polyols are a form of carbohydrate that can't be readily absorbed by the gut - this leads to them not raising blood sugar levels, but they do, by their action, speed through the guts with some urgency



They have the same impact as an incontinent old Labrador according to my hubbie! Lol


----------



## grovesy (Feb 10, 2016)

I find they give me cramps as well!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2016)

I know what to get when i'm constipated then.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I know what to get when i'm constipated then.


Actually, a serious answer to the problem with constipation would be to get some senna tablets. Many over the counter/prescription medicines for it contain glycerol/glucose, so can have a bad effect on levels   But sugar free sweets would probably do the trick!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2016)

I was always told to count half the carb amount for injecting insulin. Not tried it though as only eat sweets for treating a hypo.


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 10, 2016)

Sugar free sweets theres not that many around. I am currently scoffing Ricola Swiss herbal sweets which were .69p over Christmas but now £1.31 grrr. Werthers originals sugar free at 98p in Tesco are in my drawer too. Ohh for a Hamlet miniture cigar like the good old days.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 10, 2016)

*sucks breath through teeth*. Beware the polyol trots!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

Diabetic Jam...

Ah! You’re diabetic? Well, don’t worry my dear,
We’ve got all sorts of goodies that are suitable here!
There’s diabetic chocolate and diabetic cake,
And diabetic jam – took me ages to make!

And diabetic sweets in all sorts of flavours –
For someone like you they’re heavenly saviours!
So don’t feel deprived, they’re especially for you!
I’ve heard sugar would kill you – is that really true?

Now you might find the sweeteners are rather emetic,
But you’ll just have to suffer since you’re diabetic…
I should also mention they cost twice the price
Of ordinary sweet stuff, but don’t taste as nice…

What’s that? You’re declining? Well how can that be?
But you can't eat normally, like people like me!
You can? Well, my goodness, I’ve learned something new!
My business is finished, and no thanks to you!


----------

